# options for low-profile / reduced footprint boots



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

I know it's hard to recommend boots, but I am looking to compile a list of boots to try on once I'm down at the store.

I am specifically trying to find good reduced footprint boots. I wear a size 11-12, and this puts me kind of on the cusp of regular/wide boards. To keep my board options open, I'd like to initially look at reduced footprint boots. 

I'm looking for something with soft-to-mid flex.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Salamon F20 and F22. Their sizes can run big so if they feel big go down a size. F20 is softer. I use the F22's and they just soften up when I ride.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

burton rulers have been good for my feet...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

sb60 said:


> Salamon F20 and F22. Their sizes can run big so if they feel big go down a size. F20 is softer. I use the F22's and they just soften up when I ride.


Ditto I'll never ride anything besides Salomon F20\22 or better again super low profile , cumfy(for non wide feet), warm and hold up really well.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

DC Judges are very low profile as well.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

F20/F22 My friends 11.5 F20's were the same size as 10.5 Ride Anthems.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Sick! Thanks for all the feedback guys. 

Sounds like a lot of votes are going towards the Salomon F20/2.
I will definitely be trying on a pair.


----------



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

Had 08 salomon F20's and loved how light and compact they are. Just bought the 2012 F20's can't wait til they get here. Ps for me they fit true to size. I wear a 10-10.5 (28-28.5) sneaker and wear the f20 in 10.5 (28.5) which gave me a nice snug fit


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

also look at ride, nitro and burton. anything with integrated liners are going to have a smaller outside size.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of my Burton Ions too. Very small profile


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

DCs and Salamons, both low profile


----------



## Runojc (Oct 22, 2010)

Going to buy myself a pair of Burton Ion's in a couple of weeks. Tried a pair on a few months ago, and they just fitted like a glove and were light as shit. Also is a very low pro boot! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Ride definitely has some lower profile boots. The FUL sounds like its be right up your alley. I've got the RFL, the FUL's big brother and love it. I've owned F22s as well, but IMO they tend to run pretty narrow for my wider foot.


----------

